# Περιστέρια > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  Χτυπημενο περιστερι σε μπαλκονι

## greenalex1996

Καλησπερα παιδια, 
Μια γνωστη βρηκε ενα χτυπημενο περιστερι, το εχει εδω και καιρο στο μπαλκονι της, το ταιζει και το προσεχει, αλλα αυτο δεν μπορει να πεταξει ακομα, 
Ειναι χωρις κλουβι στο μπαλκονι, υπαρχει καποια υπηρεσια που μπορει να το παρει να το βοηθησει και να το επανενταξει στη φυση?

----------


## jk21

Για θεσσαλονικη δες στο ΕΚΠΑΖ


http://www.ekpaz.gr/contact/

αλλιως επικοινωνησε με ΑΝΙΜΑ 

https://www.wild-anima.gr/

----------

